# Turbo training advice



## Andy_G (26 Mar 2013)

Today im going to be a proud owner of my first trainer, and i want to start on in straight away and after searching the web i found this.
http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/fitness-basics-turbo-training-24170/
Being a total newbie i only understand the basics atm and this seems ok to me, but is it. ?

I have seen others but they seem so complicated or im just dense.


----------



## Arsen Gere (26 Mar 2013)

Naturally I'd suggest reading my post here before you get started.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/turbo-trainers-rejoice.126047/page-3

You are right you don't need anything too complicated, but to sustain motivation you need a way of measuring what you are doing.


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Mar 2013)

Much depends on your current fitness, but this article looks to me, another case of magazines/websites telling rotund middle aged sportive riders how to injure themselves by prescribing/suggesting they undertake workouts designed to be utilised by athletes as the cherry on top!

Also it seems to be selling you a VO2 max session as threshold session. It includes 2x VO2 max sessions and an anaerobic session, a drill exercise and a none typical testing procedure.

Where is the threshold training, the tempo training, the sweet spot training?

Quite frankly, it is an awful article.

Happy to assist you if you can provide some information on your current status and your aims, note I am not a coach, just someone who rides on a turbo trainer a lot (and happens to make great gains from doing so) so will only suggest sessions you may want to try, not prescribe some workout routine.


----------



## Ningishzidda (26 Mar 2013)

That BikeRadar article is pony. "Warm up for 10 minutes",,, This proves BikeRadar don't want any of their readers to win a race.


----------



## Andy_G (26 Mar 2013)

Right ok chaps ill bin that website then lol.
Rob3rt, what fitness info do you need but to start off i ride 50-60 miles a week spread out, i average 17-18mph and my average MHR is 183, the longest ive done is 70miles, hills i dont think im to bad but i could do with improving though.
My plan is to pick up my average speed and definatly pick up on the hills, i might aswell say i want to improve on everything.

Ive tried looking for ideas that i understand but no luck yet, i just need to learn the lingo i guess.

Oh yeah, and in a few months when i have gotten better all round i want to join a club but at 40yrs old i guess im to old to race.


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Mar 2013)

I would say, IMO you don't ride that much so increased volume alone would almost certainly provide you with improvements. As for your average speeds, they look okay. Quite good tbh.

If I was to recommend some turbo sessions that you may benefit from I would say, a 1 hour tempo ride at ~80-85% MHR building over a few weeks to 2 hours would give you a good return on the time spent. You can also do this outside, tbh outside is preferable because long durations of 2+ hours on a turbo get uncomfortable in my experience (I rode at tempo for 2.5 hours on my TT bike on the turbo on Sunday, it was unpleasant to say the least).

Additionally, you could look to do some sweet spot training, this is essentially high tempo/low threshold work (so a little above ~85%) MHR and is called sweet spot training because it is of a high enough intensity to increase your FTP, yet a low enough intensity to recover from reasonably quickly, so you can repeat it more than once a week (but don't do it every day) thus getting the best return for the time invested. You can ride these as two intervals of 20 minutes with a 10 minute rolling recovery in the middle, or as one block, I prefer to just ride for 45 mins at this intensity and call it a day. I don't need or appreciate the downtime in the middle running it as a 2x20.

I would not suggest riding full threshold sessions or VO2 max sessions, and definitely not anaerobic sprint efforts.


----------



## Andy_G (26 Mar 2013)

Cheers for that Rob ill be giving it ago, to do hill training is it a case of high gear high resistance and grind away. ?
The 50-60 miles a week is only atm due to crap weather but when it clears a little more ill be doing 100+.

Just one other thing, i use a garmin 800 and i use the Cadence the speed thingy, so all i need to do is turn off the GPS.?


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Mar 2013)

Yes, turn GPS off on the Garmin unit. If only so it stops bugging you about trying to find a signal.

As for the hill training thing, tbh, at this stage, the sweet spot and tempo training should be doing enough for your climbing ability without worrying about "cherry on the top" training, IMHO. Increasing your FTP will make you faster up hill.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Mar 2013)

The article isn't great but the part about pedal efficiency is on the right track. One legged drills can be helpful but not essential. What is essential is good pedalling technique. You want as much power going through the pedals as possible for as little effort as possible. Just mashing the pedals is not overly efficient. 

Have a look here to get an idea of some of the variations in pedal technique. 

I personally try and keep my stroke as smooth as possible with as much emphasis on the pull as much as the kick. One legged efforts really do help technique but don't expect to get along with them right away.


----------



## Andy_G (26 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Yes, turn GPS off on the Garmin unit. If only so it stops bugging you about trying to find a signal.
> 
> As for the hill training thing, tbh, at this stage, the sweet spot and tempo training should be doing enough for your climbing ability without worrying about "cherry on the top" training, IMHO. Increasing your FTP will make you faster up hill.


Cheers for that Rob, ive just set it all up and it all works well so im guessing that its just find what gear and resistance to use.


----------



## Ningishzidda (27 Mar 2013)

Turbo trainer Top Tips.

Go on the internet and find out how long it takes the pros to climb Mt Ventoux.

Either get a HRM or a system of indicating power.
Warm up at an intensity where you are breathing through your nose ONLY.
Warm up for at least one hour.
Do some short sprint intervals to take your HR up to near max until you feel lactic in your muscles.

Get off the bike and put a 6” box under the front wheel.
Ride ten minutes at half whacks.
Get back on, adjust the turbo up to max and imagine you are climbing Mt Ventoux.


----------



## Andy_G (27 Mar 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Turbo trainer Top Tips.
> 
> Go on the internet and find out how long it takes the pros to climb Mt Ventoux.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell harsh lol, worth a go though.

I take it when staying around 80-85% of MHR it does matter what gear or resistance your at as long as im around 90 Cadence.?


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Mar 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Cheers for that Rob, ive just set it all up and it all works well so im guessing that its just find what gear and resistance to use.


 
You should select a gear that puts your HR in the right zone, while pedalling at your natural cadence (unless you are making a concerted effort to work outside of your preferred cadence zone).



Ningishzidda said:


> Turbo trainer Top Tips.
> 
> Go on the internet and find out how long it takes the pros to climb Mt Ventoux.
> 
> ...


 
WTF!

I started to get a bit  when you started talking about pros, by the time you said warm up for at least one hour I had already decided that I disagree with your post. However out of politeness (and curiosity), I read the rest, my opinion did not change!


----------



## 400bhp (27 Mar 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Turbo trainer Top Tips.
> 
> *Go on the internet and find out how long it takes the pros to climb Mt Ventoux.*
> 
> .


 
why?


----------



## 400bhp (27 Mar 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Turbo trainer Top Tips.
> 
> Go on the internet and find out how long it takes the pros to climb Mt Ventoux.
> 
> ...


 
man, you're odd.


----------



## Kies (27 Mar 2013)

Having talked to Andy_G via IM, i have ordered a turbo trainer this morning ... YES YES YES - totally his fault!!! 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-crono-fluid-elastogel-trainer/
and it arrives tommorow 

rather than starting another thread on the same subject - i will ask here 

what type of cycling computer should i attach to the bike when training - i can't see the need for HRM, and power at my age, but it would be nice to measure distance and cadence.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Mar 2013)

Distance on a turbo is pretty much useless, duration at intensity is what you want to be measuring. You would quantify intensity using HR, RPE or if your turbo has a repeatable resistance curve and you can be bothered to treat every turbo session like a laboratory experiment, speed (personally I would say speed is a poor measure, given that very few people bother to go to the lengths required to get repeatable data).

Whatever you use, should be mounted on the rear wheel!


----------



## Kies (27 Mar 2013)

I see where you are coming from, so what would be a basic device to do all of the above .... not sure i will, but nice to look into it.


----------



## Andy_G (27 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> I see where you are coming from, so what would be a basic device to do all of the above .... not sure i will, but nice to look into it.


Seeing that money isnt a prob to you lol id get a garmin, i have the 800 and i love it but a 200 or 500 would do i guess.
On my Trek i have a cut out for a Duotrap(Cadence sensor) which is a nice touch.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> I see where you are coming from, so what would be a basic device to do all of the above .... not sure i will, but nice to look into it.


 
I think a sensible thing to do is get a heart rate monitor and something that measures either speed/distance/[ideally] power.

Have a rough idea of what your maximum heart rate (MHR) is and initially work from that

Then, on a particular trainer resistance setting use the average heart rate and either (average speed/total distance travelled/average watts) over a set time (or distance). Keep a note of the records and see how you improve.

For example on a particular turbo trainer load setting (assuming it has different resistance as not all do) do, say 20 minute sessions at aerobic capacity (which I think is about 75-85% of MHR but do a bit of internet searching to find out) and record the average heart rate and the [ average speed / distance/wattage]. 

Then see how things improve.

Mix things up, for example do some lower intensity (lower heart rate) workouts for longer periods. You could also do some interval training. Say, over 20 minutes, go balls out for 1 minute, easy pace for 1 minute, then repeat. This is more difficult to measure session on session without proper breakdowns of the intervals.

If you can manage it (and it's a big if-don't do this if you aren't up to it), have a go at going as hard as you can for 20 minutes. As above record the results. This kind of stuff, along with interval training, should show some results after a few weeks.


----------



## Ningishzidda (27 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> I think a sensible thing to do is get a heart rate monitor and something that measures either speed/distance/[ideally] power.
> 
> Have a rough idea of what your maximum heart rate (MHR) is and initially work from that
> 
> ...


 
"have a go at going as hard as you can for 20 minutes" sounds suspiciously like a CT20.


----------



## Ningishzidda (27 Mar 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Today im going to be a proud owner of my first trainer, and i want to start on in straight away and after searching the web i found this.
> http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/fitness-basics-turbo-training-24170/
> Being a total newbie i only understand the basics atm and this seems ok to me, but is it. ?
> 
> I have seen others but they seem so complicated or im just dense.


 
Did anyone ask? What make and model turbo did you get?


----------



## Andy_G (27 Mar 2013)

I got this one.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-novo-force-trainer/


----------



## Kies (27 Mar 2013)

And i got this one 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-crono-fluid-elastogel-trainer/


----------



## 400bhp (27 Mar 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> "have a go at going as hard as you can for 20 minutes" sounds suspiciously like a CT20.


 
Which means what in English?
.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Mar 2013)

I think he means CP-20 (CP = critical power), and it is basically one method for approximating your FTP (functional threshold power, i.e. the maximum power you can maintain for 60 minutes).


----------



## 400bhp (27 Mar 2013)

Well, that's what I was suggesting really, but didn't see the point of explaining it like that given it's unlikely either have a power meter.

Not for the faint hearted though!


----------



## Kies (27 Mar 2013)

Can you guys put your revolvers away please ;-)

I don't understand your vocabulary yet, but with time (and lots of reading) i will.

Right now, i'm like a child in a toy shop, waiting for my latest toy. Only this toy should allow me to train better, which means ride longer and faster :thumbsup


----------



## Andy_G (27 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> Can you guys put your revolvers away please ;-)
> 
> I don't understand your vocabulary yet, but with time (and lots of reading) i will.
> 
> Right now, i'm like a child in a toy shop, waiting for my latest toy. Only this toy should allow me to train better, which means ride longer and faster :thumbsup


+1 lol.
They should do a dictionary for cyclist lingo


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Mar 2013)

Don't worry about it, don't worry too much about metrics, of course you will need something to gauge intensity and progress, but you probably do not want to spend lots of time analysing and worrying about numbers at this stage. Also, IMO, the training benefit of decimating yourself like that vs the fatigue resulting from it is not worth the bother unless you need the data.

Over the winter I did them on a monthly basis, because I was not racing, so had to find out if and by how much my FTP had changed as it would affect all of my workouts. Now, I doubt I will bother testing it until next winter, (unless curiosity gets the better of me and I just have to have a number to satiate my ego, or quash self doubt etc). I would just ride a 25 mile TT, if my intensity factor was greater than 1, I would increase the FTP value entered in my analysis software to the normalised power for this race effort and adjust my zones accordingly.

Now all of this is helpful, for me, having built up to it over years, but for you, you would spend more time reading than riding trying to figure it all out in a short space of time! I recommend riding over reading! I still spend a lot of time reading and trying to figure out what information I can get out of the numbers kit gives me, quite frankly I have barely scratched the surface and sometimes I wonder if I even want/need to know any more, I am a numbers and information obsessive though. See how much I managed to garble on in this single post....... you don't want to end up like that do you!


----------



## Ningishzidda (28 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> And i got this one
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-crono-fluid-elastogel-trainer/


 
Elite usually print a graph of the machine's curves on the outside of the box.
Can you take a piccie and post it?

One of the five curves should go through 180 Watts at 32 kmh. If there is, that's a Roadrace bike on level ground.
Another might go through 220 W at 32 kmh. That's a touring bike.

All you need to do is ride as far as possible in 20 mins with the machine on the 'Roadrace bike' setting. Enlarge your piccie of the graph and make an estimation of the wattage for your average speed over the 20 mins test. Multiply the result by 0.95 and that's a reasonable estimate of your Functional Threshold Power.
If you are clever, you can build a spreadsheet of the curves and formulate a polynomial equation for each curve.
Then you do a 'coastdown test' on your real bike and calculate a 'correction factor' to see what your 20 mins would have been on your real bike round a velodrome.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Don't worry about it, don't worry too much about metrics, of course you will need something to gauge intensity and progress, but you probably do not want to spend lots of time analysing and worrying about numbers at this stage. Also, IMO, the training benefit of decimating yourself like that vs the fatigue resulting from it is not worth the bother unless you need the data.
> 
> Over the winter I did them on a monthly basis, because I was not racing, so had to find out if and by how much my FTP had changed as it would affect all of my workouts. Now, I doubt I will bother testing it until next winter, (unless curiosity gets the better of me and I just have to have a number to satiate my ego, or quash self doubt etc). I would just ride a 25 mile TT, if my intensity factor was greater than 1, I would increase the FTP value entered in my analysis software to the normalised power for this race effort and adjust my zones accordingly.
> 
> Now all of this is helpful, for me, having built up to it over years, but for you, you would spend more time reading than riding trying to figure it all out in a short space of time! I recommend riding over reading! I still spend a lot of time reading and trying to figure out what information I can get out of the numbers kit gives me, quite frankly I have barely scratched the surface and sometimes I wonder if I even want/need to know any more, I am a numbers and information obsessive though. See how much I managed to garble on in this single post....... you don't want to end up like that do you!


I challenge you not to test your FTP before September! 

I am the same, it was a good before and after gauge RE winter training. 70-80% of my training was turbo based. Haven't tested since January and probably won't until after summer. 
Now it's just constant riding, mostly outdoor, which in turn leads to my ideal weight over the (ahem) sunny season. Not so important for TT's but there are plenty of hill climbs and hilly TT's between April and November.


----------



## Andy_G (28 Mar 2013)

Mine says this.


----------



## Ningishzidda (28 Mar 2013)

P3 is close to a Roadrace bike.
It curves up from zero to 28ish kmh, and then flattens out.
Why this is, IMO, is at 28 kmh, the rider will start crouching to lessen wind resistance, so do that on the turbo.

The very top end of P3 is representative of a very streamlined Tri bike, like a Spesh Shiv.

P4 does a good likeness of a sports tourer one would ride for an Audax.
P5 looks like the curve of my Raleigh 20 shopper with full paniers.


----------



## VamP (28 Mar 2013)

/\/\
Please ignore this advice *goes off looking for face plant smilie*


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

VamP said:


> /\/\
> Please ignore this advice *goes off looking for face plant smilie*


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Mar 2013)

I have a rule............ if a plot has no legend and no caption explaining _BRIEFLY_ wtf I am looking at, I consider it to be a crock of shoot!

WTF does P1, P2, P3, P4, P5 mean!


----------



## VamP (28 Mar 2013)

They are resistance settings on his turbo - I think.

But beyond that - to go off a power chart that ''supposedly'' represents the calibration of the resistance of a turbo. What do you think the variability on that's going to be? +/- 30 %? Good data.

To estimate what? Power the you might be pushing out at 25mph? somewhere between 160 and 300 watts? Great stuff.


----------



## Ningishzidda (28 Mar 2013)

Which one of you is going to tell Andy_G he's thrown £160 down the lavvy?

Do you have the bollocks to do that?

Repeat after me. "Andy_G. You've thrown £160 down the lavvy."


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Mar 2013)

WTF are you on about?


----------



## Andy_G (28 Mar 2013)

What is going on here. ?


----------



## VamP (28 Mar 2013)

Aha. Been away from the forum for a while and hadn't twigged N. was the new village idiot. Carry on as you were.

@ OP don't worry, there's nothing wrong with your turbo. Just don't try to measure your power output with that chart.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Mar 2013)

VamP said:


> Aha. Been away from the forum for a while and hadn't twigged N. was the new village idiot. Carry on as you were.
> 
> *@ OP don't worry, there's nothing wrong with your turbo.* Just don't try to measure your power output with that chart.


 
+1 looks like a good one to me


----------



## Andy_G (28 Mar 2013)

Ok so ill ill try tomorrow is this.
10 min warm up at about 70%MHR
60 min at 85 Cadence, at 80-85%MHR(155), setting will be 3 on the reistance thing, and ill use the gears to make me get to 85 Cad and 80-85%
10 min warm down at 70%MHR

Does that sound about right ?


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Mar 2013)

Sounds like a good, 1 hour, tempo session! Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Andy_G (28 Mar 2013)

And for sweet spot training simply just sit at over 85% MHR.

And hill training higher resitance ?


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Mar 2013)

Something like that, sweet spot is not really an official zone, as it is essentially a high tempo/low threshold effort, i.e. you want to work out what range of HR values your tempo zone lies in, same for threshold zone (you can use a generic zone distribution based on your RHR and MHR and fine tune it as you go), then stick to the higher end of the tempo/lower end of the threshold zones. You can't treat these numbers as exact, they just get your somewhere near. A double check is to try have a conversation, at tempo you should be able to get a few words out but not a free flowing conversation.


----------



## Andy_G (28 Mar 2013)

Oh i see, im slowly absorbing it in.
Ive just found this website, im guessing most on here have,
http://www.turbotraining.co.uk/indoorCyclingWorkout.php?id=562
Any good ?.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Mar 2013)

Actually never seen it, lol. Guess it should be okay, it seems the workout linked will at least provide you with some pacing cues so you don't blow up well short.


----------



## Andy_G (28 Mar 2013)

Its worth ago, i want to join a club in a few months time and im intereseted in road racing so its time i upped my game.

But being 40 its most likely to late, unless saga have a team. lol


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Mar 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Its worth ago, i want to join a club in a few months time and im intereseted in road racing so its time i upped my game.
> 
> *But being 40 its most likely to late*, unless saga have a team. lol


 
Not at all.


----------



## Andy_G (29 Mar 2013)

Only time will tell i guess.


----------



## Ningishzidda (29 Mar 2013)

Don't worry Andy. Elite wouldn't print something on their packaging that was a 'crock of S**t'. The cycling magazines and press would pick up on it and give it a not-so-good review pointing out the charts are 30 % out from testing with a PowerTap.
If that happened, Elite sales would plummet, and they wouldn't want that.
You have to trust Elite's quality control dept to ensure the factory produces something that is +/- 5% at most of the marketing claims, or else they might fall foul of The Trades Description Act.

The 'road load' curve is a rudimentary way of expressing how much power is required to move a rolling vehicle. It's so rudimentary, it is in the very first module of City & Guilds 'Mathematical modelling the motion of objects', which I did during my YTS placement at MacLaren Pushchairs in the seventies.
The turbo trainer has a flywheel and a method of applying load to the roller. The flywheel simulates the inertia of the vehicle. The load increases as speed increases to simulate wind resistance and tyre deformation of the bicycle. It doesn't matter what bike you put on the turbo, its going to have a racebike windage because that's what the turbo's flywheel and load device is simulating. What the turbo doesn't simulate is the bicycle's transmission losses, which is the friction of chain links and its meshing with sprockets; and the rear wheel, pedal & BB bearings.
Correct tyre inflation and tyre pressure on the roller is important too. Read the instruction manual.


Don't worry either about being 40 Andy. I'm 53 and still turning <25 minute tens.


----------



## Andy_G (29 Mar 2013)

Ive just done my first session and jesus how much did i sweat lol.
I done 10 mins warm up and 10 mins warm down at about 75% MHR(moderate), and 40 mins at about 85%(tempo).
I had it on resistance setting 2/5 and in 13 gear for warm up and down, and for the 40 min i had it in 15th gear.
Energy output 537kj
Avg power 147w
Ave speed 18.7
Max speed 24.5
Avg HR 149
Max HR 160
Does this look ok.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Mar 2013)

The absolute numbers of the stats are irrelevant, all that matters is that you worked at the required intensity for the duration intended. If you did then your workout was a success.


----------



## Andy_G (29 Mar 2013)

Well it felt like a workout, i just want to make sure im not a light weight and thought it was harder than it was.
Is it to much if i done this every other day and done 30 mins of high tempo/low threshold session in between. ?

Im so tempted to get on it again.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Mar 2013)

TBH, you can probably get away with that, but I would say, maybe 2 tempo, 2 sweet spot and 2 endurance intensity rides might be better, on a long term injury prevention basis. Also don't forget to factor in at least 1 rest day.


----------



## Andy_G (29 Mar 2013)

Sounds good to me.
So ill do 2 of what i done today and without sounding cheeky could you recommend a program i could try ?.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Mar 2013)

You could ride on a 4 day cycle, Sweet spot (1st day is the highest intensity as you are well rested), endurance, tempo, rest day, repeat.


----------



## Andy_G (29 Mar 2013)

Ok ill give that a shot, cheers for the advice its much appreciated.
Did you look at the link i added.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Mar 2013)

What link?


----------



## Ningishzidda (29 Mar 2013)

Get going on the turbo and warm up on level 2 for 30 mins or so.

When 30 mins is done, throw a dice ( if you throw a six, take another throw ). Adjust the resistance level to the dice throw and belt it for five mins. Repeat until you can't make out what number you've thrown because your brain has scrambled.

I use a 'pop-o-matic' from an old 70s child's board game called "Headache".


----------



## Andy_G (29 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> What link?


http://www.turbotraining.co.uk/


----------



## Ningishzidda (29 Mar 2013)

Get your Pop-o-matic and a clock.
When your conscience gets to you, give the turbo a thrashing. If you're having a rough day, just take it easy.

And get a laptop set up on wireless internet so you can watch some YouTube vids that have nothing to do with cycling.


----------



## Kies (29 Mar 2013)

I don't have a graph printed on the box, so i just jumped on and set the bike to granny ring/middle gear for the 10 min warm up/warm down.
40 minute high cadence (it feels like a high cadence) with 1 minute rest intervals (slow cadence) mixed in.

All done without a computer of any sort. I will attach a computer and possibly look at HRM/cadence sensors in due course, but for now, i am loving the turbo. I sweated buckets (windows open and a towel) and felt as if i had a good workout.
MTV dance played a part ;-)


----------



## Andy_G (29 Mar 2013)

Im off to sigma sport tomorrow, a sweat catcher is on the top of my list.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Mar 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Im off to sigma sport tomorrow, a sweat catcher is on the top of my list.


Proper term please: Bike thong


----------



## Andy_G (29 Mar 2013)

Oops my bad lol, i could try the wifes but i dont ride a tandem.


----------



## Kies (29 Mar 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Oops my bad lol, i could try the wifes but i dont ride a tandem.



Your wearing the wifes thong?????


----------



## Andy_G (29 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> Your wearing the wifes thong?????


Lol na, i was banned long ago. lol


----------



## Andy_G (30 Mar 2013)

I had a little blast today and this is it, im not sure what i would call the session though, but my throats hurts from blowing hard(old fart syndrome)








The Cadence 70 warm up and 100 on the peaks and cool down 85


----------



## IWF67 (31 Mar 2013)

New to this, please bear with me! I'm considering getting a turbo for next winter. I'm also coming in to a little cash early 2014. I'd like to buy a second bike and use my decent but old bike on the trainer. The bike I have has decent wheels (Campag Zonda) and mechs (Campag Chorus 2005 I think). 

Tell me, would it be a waste to use the underused decent kit (i.e. wheels and mechs) on the trainer, and would these be better transferred to the new bike? This way I could buy 'cheap' wheels etc for the trainer, this saving money for a nice new frame and forks. Thanks


----------



## montage (31 Mar 2013)

IWF67 said:


> New to this, please bear with me! I'm considering getting a turbo for next winter. I'm also coming in to a little cash early 2014. I'd like to buy a second bike and use my decent but old bike on the trainer. The bike I have has decent wheels (Campag Zonda) and mechs (Campag Chorus 2005 I think).
> 
> Tell me, would it be a waste to use the underused decent kit (i.e. wheels and mechs) on the trainer, and would these be better transferred to the new bike? This way I could buy 'cheap' wheels etc for the trainer, this saving money for a nice new frame and forks. Thanks


 
Any reason you can't use your decent but old bike as a winter trainer? You could pick up a 501 bike off ebay for not very much at all. A working rear wheel with a downtube shifter is perfect as a turbo bike. Might get away with spending approximately £50


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Mar 2013)

I use my best bike on the trainer........... I don't see the need for additional bikes, it just takes up more space.


----------



## Andy_G (31 Mar 2013)

Im the same, why ride a different bike than the one you train on.?
I might buy a spare rear whhel set up so i dont wear out the rear tyre.


----------



## montage (31 Mar 2013)

Nothing wrong with that at all, I do the same now (with a turbo wheel), just make sure you get the sweat off straight after every session!


----------



## IWF67 (31 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the responses, some sensible advice there. I've just heard about trainers putting a strain on the frame, since it's fixed, but I know there's also a difference of opinion on that idea.


----------

